# varying success rates between clinics



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Peter

I wonder if you could give me your advice on what has become a fairly hot topic in the media.

I am thinking of changing clinics from the one I'm at in Scotland mainly because I didn't feel that well treated (from a psychological rather than a clinical perspective.)

There are clinics in London which are quoting success rates for IVF for my age group ( 30) which are literally double the quoted rates for my clinic. I appreciate that stats can be manipulated in a number of ways including refusing to treat women over a certain age, with a certain diagnosis etc. but it's hard to ignore the fact that there are clinics offering significantly higher success rates than my own.

I also appreciate that there's a lot more to this IF game than statistics but would be very interested to know whether you think I'm insane travelling so far for treatment! (It may actually be less stressful for me to treated away from my home town because I'll take several weeks off work rather than working round the treatment)

I hope you don't mind me asking you this question - probably not really an embryology question!

Thanks so much for you advice on the other topics on 
here

Regards
Sophie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Sophie,

A very important aspect of your treatment is that you trust your clinic 100% and are completely happy with the treatment you receive. If this is not the case then you will become stressed and worried which will not help the outcome at all.

It is impossible for me to comment on individual clinics statistics but I would quote an old saying:

'There are lies, damned lies and statistics!'.

At the end of the day you must choose a clinic with whom you feel happy. You do not need to move to London, there are some excellent clinics in the North and central part of the Country.

Sorry to be so vague but at this is a decision only you can make.

Regards,

Peter



sophie said:


> Peter
> 
> I wonder if you could give me your advice on what has become a fairly hot topic in the media.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi Sophie,
I think we may have met briefly in the chat room last week. I am very interested in your message to Peter, and wondered whether you are Glasgow or Edinburgh based for treatment? (Can't remember if you told me)
We have spent a long time considering exactly the same question.

flo


----------

